

Show HN: Bi-weekly newsletter for engineers looking for other engineers. - rememberlenny
http://atriangle.github.io/

======
brandnewlow
You should add

line-height: 26px;

To your "body" attribute up in the style section. Will make the page a lot
more readable. The text is too cramped right now.

~~~
rememberlenny
Changed and pushed out.

------
markoblad
This looks like a worthwhile project--I'm excited to see it develop.

------
duncanwest
Why be cruel to designers with your silly joke?

------
Hoozt
What joke? Can someone confirm this already or what's the deal?

~~~
rememberlenny
OP here. The page that links to "designers, recruiters, a people with good
ideas" get linked to an HTML page with a animated loading gif.

Reference:
[http://atriangle.github.io/fordesigners.html](http://atriangle.github.io/fordesigners.html)

~~~
goldenkey
You're a dick because you're wasting _everyone's_ time. _Everyone_ click
links.

~~~
rememberlenny
Corrected. The link in the comment above is explanatory.

Reference: [http://atriangle.github.io/old-
fordesigners.html](http://atriangle.github.io/old-fordesigners.html)

~~~
goldenkey
Thank you for changing it, perhaps I was wrong.

